# Nissan GTR full correction and Polish Angel Glass Coat



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for lack of write ups recently, Working 100% on my own its really hard to find time to take pictures of each stage and get around to writing it all up. Anyway I was asked by a few people on our Facebook page (Link in signature) to do a few over the next couple of weeks. So here it goes.

This Nissan GTR was brought up to myself with the view of correcting the paint as much as possible and to lay down some really good protection. As you will see the paint work was shocking due to the softness of Nissan paint and clearly hadnt been overly looked after before the current owner purchased the vehicle.

Here are some pics on arrival





































There was venture shield covering the front end of the vehicle and I was asked to also remove that.










This proved very dangerous, I feel lucky to still be here.










Car was pulled outside, Pre sprayed with Maxolen pre wash





































This was then rinsed, Car was snow foamed using the ever brilliant Autobrite Magi foam



















This was left to dwell for around 10 mins then rinsed, I moved on to wheels and arches. Arches sprayed with G101










Wheels sprayed with Autosmart Smart Wheels










Worked in with wheel woolies, various brushes and then rinsed



















Vehicle was pulled inside, dried and inspected under lights




























I then clayed the car using Auto Finesse Clay and Paint readings taken. I then started to correct the paintwork using Meguiars 105, 205, Polish Angel Final Master Polish and then wiped down with IPA. Here is a few pics
You can see here the change in depth of colour without need for direct lights










Under direct lights




























Exhausts cleaned using Auto Finesse Mercury and Mothers Power Cone



















Finished pics (you can see exhaust here), Polish Angel Glass Coat Cosmic was used at protection










You can see how badly Nissan match there bumpers here, this is from factory! EEEKKK!!










Thanks for reading! Next up Honda NSX

Chris


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

That red GTR is stunning now ! 
Nice 50-50s


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Top work and Nice pics ,red must be the worse car colour there is ,that nissan bumper to bodywork colour match is shocking


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Great job; those bumpers are shocking though.

Did the owner not demand a respray from Nissan!?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

matttnt1 said:


> Great job; those bumpers are shocking though.
> 
> Did the owner not demand a respray from Nissan!?


My customer only bought the car last week and its done nearly 70k miles,4 years old. Im not sure if the original owner was happy.

Chris


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

What a difference in shade / colour . Nice work


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks perfect


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice work.stunning colour


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd love a GTR!!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That looks excellent, very well done :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The car looks great, if its done 70K i would guess the bumper miss match is due to a respray of some sort. GTR paint colour is vibrant red and the bumper looks like magnet red that they spray the jukes and qashqais with. Looks like a bodge to me.

Only my guess as im looking at buying my own GTR atm, seen a few red ones but not with bumpers like that


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great, what was the condition of the paint protection film like? I'm assuming it didn't look that good if the new owner wanted it removed.

I think I'd have to get that front bumper properly colour matched and resprayed if it was my car.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

really brought the depth out of the paint there
nice glow to the red

top work


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lovely looking car :thumb: great work as usual, as has been said, the bumpers could really do with a repaint,  
so how did you manage to hurt your little danny then??


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Z4-35i said:


> Looks great, what was the condition of the paint protection film like? I'm assuming it didn't look that good if the new owner wanted it removed.
> 
> I think I'd have to get that front bumper properly colour matched and resprayed if it was my car.


If you look close at the bottom part of front bumper, where it is grey, the paint has flaked off,Water had started to get behind it so we removed it to stop it ruining the paint. Spliter, intakes etc are all being replaced with carbon parts!



wish wash said:


> The car looks great, if its done 70K i would guess the bumper miss match is due to a respray of some sort. GTR paint colour is vibrant red and the bumper looks like magnet red that they spray the jukes and qashqais with. Looks like a bodge to me.
> 
> Only my guess as im looking at buying my own GTR atm, seen a few red ones but not with bumpers like that


Well the wrap invoice was from new and the rear bumper is exactly the same. The white ones have similar problem, but this is the worst ive seen!



ianrobbo1 said:


> Lovely looking car :thumb: great work as usual, as has been said, the bumpers could really do with a repaint,
> so how did you manage to hurt your little danny then??


Pulling the wrap off!!! I was in so much pain machine polishing the paint the next day. I was in bits!!Got no sympathy at all tho, infact I got loads of stick on twitter!! LOL

Chris


----------



## User2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Like I said on FB, great work mate, the glasscoat cosmic looks FANTASTIC! For the bumber, yeah it's really bad, I would respray it if it would been mine.

Milan


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

great job....very nice colour on this car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks good, and nice before and after correction shots showing a good level of correction and a nice finish achieved.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning many thanks on posting. I do enjoy seeing your work on facebook but its an extra special treat seeing your work on the big screen with subtitles. 

Regardless of the poor paint job the paint still looks spot on after your carefull work.


----------



## Basildog6179 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Exhaust*

Excellent work!! Where did you get the gizmo for cleaning he exhaust


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Basildog6179 said:


> Excellent work!! Where did you get the gizmo for cleaning he exhaust


Here you go mate, there out of stock at min by looks of it tho

http://shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=MOT-POWERCONE

Thanks everyone for the kind words, very much appreciated!

Chris


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Top job as always chris.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing car

Good work


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic work as ever, thanks.

John Tht


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Titanium Htail said:


> Fantastic work as ever, thanks.
> 
> John Tht


Thank you John!!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good buddy, Can see the before and after. Nice colour too and as you know, Nissan paint is a pain on these.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

CleanDetail said:


> Looks good buddy, Can see the before and after. Nice colour too and as you know, Nissan paint is a pain on these.
> 
> ATB
> Nick


Thanks Nick!!!

Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Chris - some great 50/50's in there.

The exhausts are very rewarding to work on!

Russ.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great job Chris - some great 50/50's in there.
> 
> The exhausts are very rewarding to work on!
> 
> Russ.


Thanks Russ!!!!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, love the 50/50 shot. But yukkk, couldn't believe the non matching factory color on bumper! Lol!


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

That gtr is sooooo nice


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


Chris


----------

